# pregnant...i think



## bluesdad (Jul 5, 2008)

my girl dixie acc. got with my boy the 1st wk. in jan. she eats more and has got swollen boobies but her belly aint gettin big that i can tell ,any info?i wasnt ready 4 that shot at all!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

take her to the vet. they can tell you if she is pregnant.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Next 2 weeks she will start to get big if she is preg. It will be right in her midsection. I would start reading up now and learning everything you can. Puppies are alot of work and I would get at least $200 set aside to cover shots and wormer. If you can get some fresh pee give her a pregnancy test. It looks for the same hormones lol..


----------



## bluesdad (Jul 5, 2008)

def got cash 4 care and meds. if indeed she is im gonna try to go out tonight and get a pregnancy test im gonna get back into the vet again too, thx 4 the info


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh yeah! Those tits are startin to fill. When was she last in heat?


----------



## bluesdad (Jul 5, 2008)

dixie was last in heat in late Dec. she 's still full of energy and dont take it easy at all


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Just go to the store and get a pregnancy test and see if you can catch her peeing or put in some fresh pee. It will be the most cost effective way, then if she IS get her to the vet to get your and her ready.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Have there been any studies to show the effectiveness of a human pregnancy test on a dog? Just doesn't seem like the kind of thing you should leave up to chance. If she's preggers, you'll need to start reading up on proper diet and all that. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have tested with pregnancy test on dogs that I knew where pregnant and on ones that I knew where not and always go accurate results. Like I said they look for the same hormones.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

interesting I never thought of that. hmmm. I'll have to try that next time I breed if I remember lmao shows how often I breed huh. I got a breeding planned this spring but I won't be the one taking care of the dam so I won't be trying it then then my next breeding isnt planned until 2010 or 2011. I'll probably forget by then hahaha. 


dude I hope for your sake she's not but I wouldn't count on it If those boobies dropped you will have more than two dogs before long


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

A vet would give you an accurate reading and I have never relied on a preg test just used them after I knew they where pregnant to check it out lol..


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I guess it doesn't work! 
Here is an article on it and why. I would say go to the vet and get one done then.

does a human pregnancy test work on dogs / Dogs / Pet Questions / Televets.com


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

can swollen tits mean any thing else ? and how long are dogs preg for ?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

It could be a false pregnancy. When me chi goes into heat she gets all swollen and her tits get bigger she looks like a sausage dog lol.

And pregnancy is generally around 63 days.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Good luck with everything if she is. You've got two very pretty dogs. 

How would you go about finding good homes? I'm sure someone on here could help you draw up a contract.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

yes there are plenty of us here that can help you with a contract. Definetly will need one of those. If you need any help just send me a message


----------



## bluesdad (Jul 5, 2008)

help drawing up a contract would be very much appreciated ,3 people in my family have watched these 2 grow up and have had their minds changed totally about the breed and would like 2 own one of their offspring.nobody liked the idea of me having pitbulls around my fam but they see how loyal,athletic,and eager to please they are everyone loves them.i think i have done a little good 4 the breed andthey have doneeven more for me.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

bluesdad said:


> help drawing up a contract would be very much appreciated .


Most breeders websites (good breeders) have a contract listed that will give you the idea. They are simple but secure. One big thing I ad into mine is that the dog is NEVER allowed to be resold. It is either with the buyer or back to me. No questions no problem they just bring the dog back if they can't keep it any more. Also I would recommend offering all these pups on spay/neuter contracts, as this was an unplanned breeding and was not meant to be producing show/working dogs and this would prevent other accidental breeding from those puppies.


----------

